# Shimano Sahara FD, FDC or FE?



## Longear

I am looking to buy a Shimano Sahara --2500, 3000 or 4000. Can anyone explain the difference in the lettering after the numbers? Thank you!


----------



## goheel

I think FE is the newest version. It just came out this year.


----------



## Pompano Joe

_goheel_ is absolutely right...same reel, "new and improved". I have a new 4000D and a used 4000B for sale. 4000D was a display, never used or spooled, has one small nick...$60 (no box).

joe 516-2409


----------



## Longear

Pompano Joe said:


> _goheel_ is absolutely right...same reel, "new and improved". I have a new 4000D and a used 4000B for sale. 4000D was a display, never used or spooled, has one small nick...$60 (no box).
> 
> joe 516-2409


Thank you goheel and Joe!!! This helps. Joe at this point I'm am thinking I want a little smaller than the 4000. Thank you.


----------



## Brad King

Pompano Joe said:


> _goheel_ is absolutely right...same reel, "new and improved". I have a new 4000D and a used 4000B for sale. 4000D was a display, never used or spooled, has one small nick...$60 (no box).
> 
> joe 516-2409[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> How much for both?


----------



## Ugly 1

I love my shimano 4000 series reels!!!! great all around reels for under 100 bucks. I landed a 100+ lb bull shark today on my 9ft 10to25lb g loomis and 4000 series sahara with no problem other than a sore arm. Great reels good luck with yours


----------

